# WMAS Event Held In US



## Dan Anderson (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Guys,

This got posted over in my site so I thought I'd pass it along over here.  Sounds like an interesting line up, especially with Willem de Thouars.  Also, from what I've heard this is the first time the WMAS is having a camp in the US.

_Subject: WMAS TAP LIST : WMAS Gathering USA 
Date: Mon, 25 Aug 2003 23:04:29 +0000 

Now it is finally time for a WMAS INTERNATIONAL GATHERING again! 

This time it will be held in Denver, Colorado, USA. 
Date: October 3-5th 2003 

Instructors: 
* Guru Tuan Willem "Uncle Bill" de Thouars - Kuntao Silat 
* Hanshi Ron Carlson, 10 dan Gung Fu & Kempo 
* Sifu Bart Mann - Wing Chun Kung Fu 
* Shihan Jorgen Jorgensen, 7dan Kempo 
* Dr. Jerome Barber, 6 dan Escrima 
* Kyoshi Robert Austin, 6 dan Kenpo 
* Shihan John Masculine, 4 dan Kempojutsu 

We hope to see You all in Denver in october! 

Further information at the WMAS Website http://www.wmas.ws 
and throu email info@wmas.ws 

Also, do not miss the opportunity to meet Professor Gunter Bauer in Sweden at the Goshin-Ryu Kempo Eastern Camp october 10-12th 2003! 

World Martial Arts Society Technical Advisory Panel List_ 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 27, 2003)

What's WMAS?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2003)

World Martial Arts Society


----------

